# Part needed Craftsman 315.17380



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Help!!! I've cracked and broken off a piece of my lock nut on my old Sears Commercial router Model# 315.17380 mounted under my table. That's the splined nut under the jam nut with the two grooves cut into it for the spindle locking lever to engage in order to loosen the collet nut and remove or install a bit. About 2/3 of the nut is still in place on the collet shaft and one locking groove remains, but I haven't gotten up the courage to try to remove the last bit I was using. I did finish my last two passes with it like this so that I could go ahead and clamp a glue-up and go to bed. It isn't as bad as I thought it would be, but there is definitely a little vibration. Not good for the router, table, bits, wood, me... So...to wrap this up...this part is discontinued by Sears. Does anyone have any idea about a replacement or the ease in which a replacement may be machined? I should check ebay before I submit this post, shouldn't I?

Thanks in advance,
Josh

-When in doubt, cut a little more and then scale down the whole project.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Josh, I would set this router aside and watch for used routers on craigslist and Ebay. With the new Craftsman combo kit selling for $120 they would be a better choice than a costly repair. Please do not use the router until it is fixed. We like our members!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Josh

That part you can get on line from Sears or from the service center..
7.00 dollar part and it's a easy fix and a cheap one.. 

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...**.shcapp3206?modelNumber=315.17380&pop=flush


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen. I'm defininitely not using it anymore as it's not safe; thanks for the concern. Bob, the part I'm needing is key#37 on the IPB (schematic). I don't know if the collet #32 that I think you're talking about actually includes #37. I talked to a representative at my local area Sears store, but I believe he was kind of new to the department. At any rate, I'll look into it a bit more. Thanks again.

Josh


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, I remembered an old friend who lives in the area who is an aspiring machinist who's been building up his own shop for the last few years. I'm going over to his shop on Saturday with my old router to see what we can come up with. Wish us luck in reviving the old girl.

Josh the Marine


----------



## joex51 (Mar 11, 2009)

Any luck on getting this part? I am in need of the same part and unfortunately don't know of any machine shops that are local to me and the closest tech school is too far to drive and have it be worth the trip.


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Joex51, 

My buddy machined a replacement part for me, but he's since moved away and I don't have a contact # for him. I talked to another guy who used a nut that would fit the collet and tapped a setscrew through the side of it. Don't know how that worked out for him. It's definitely not the best idea though. I got a great deal on the Craftsman combo from Sears and am really enjoying that one.

-Josh the Marine


----------



## Kris B (Apr 14, 2009)

*Craftsman Router*



joex51 said:


> Any luck on getting this part? I am in need of the same part and unfortunately don't know of any machine shops that are local to me and the closest tech school is too far to drive and have it be worth the trip.


I was just looking for parts for mine, but as it turns out it needs the part labeled as Armature Complete and the top bearing bracket/holder, both unavailable/discontinued from Sears. Let me know if you are interested. Oh, since I am new to the forum, I cannot use P.M...


----------



## Mike Gilbert (Apr 26, 2009)

*315.17380 height adjusting pinion*

I'd like to find a replacement height adjustment pinion for my 315.17380 crafstman router, if your damaged unit is usable. Please let me know what you want for it if it's available, and not wanted by previous poster. I'm new to the forum as well. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Guys

At one time you can't get parts for the older sears routers off ebay,,one guy sales just the parts only for almost all of them..
If you do a search on ebay I'm sure he will pop up..it's been a week or two the last time I did and he had tons of them just for the sears routers..

He has found his niche on ebay.. 

=========




Mike Gilbert said:


> I'd like to find a replacement height adjustment pinion for my 315.17380 crafstman router, if your damaged unit is usable. Please let me know what you want for it if it's available, and not wanted by previous poster. I'm new to the forum as well. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Josh... try stopping in at your local sears repair center. Don't call, stop in. Alot of times, the part may be discontinued, yet, they may have a record of it squirred away on a shelf somewhere. A good clerk will go the extra mile and attempt to run one down for you. give it a try, Its worked for me on more than one occasion..


----------



## Kris B (Apr 14, 2009)

I checked the pinion on mine, it's also worn! The rest of it seems usable (exluding the two parts I mentioned in my earlier post). It has the slotted nut and lever for locking the cutting bit that someone here was looking for. It also has the battery light, the switches work fine, etc. It does spin, but makes a loud noise - there is a copper contact plate missing from the armature part that the brushes make contact with, I don't know if this is fixable. It also has the plastic see-through shield. I am asking $12 for the unit (which is what I paid, thinking I can easily fix it), plus the shipping from zip 14624. Let me know if still interested.

Missing/damaged parts summary:

-height adjusting pinion is worn

-armature copper plate (see above description), replacement, per manual is complete armature unless you are handy

-armature top plastic bracket has a crack on one side, should be fixable w/epoxy

-one of the three screws that hold down the top plastic cover is missing, the other two are there - should be able to find a replacement.

I can provide photos if you need to see it.


Kris


----------



## johnpaulh (Apr 27, 2009)

Hate to hijack the thread, but do you have a seller name or id? I just looked there for sears router parts, and came up empty. I'm hunting for the same part, just a different model commercial router (I have the 315.25070)
Thanks Bob!

John


----------



## joex51 (Mar 11, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> HI Guys
> 
> At one time you can't get parts for the older sears routers off ebay,,one guy sales just the parts only for almost all of them..
> If you do a search on ebay I'm sure he will pop up..it's been a week or two the last time I did and he had tons of them just for the sears routers..
> ...


Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Kris B (Apr 14, 2009)

joex51,
I got your PM, I cannot send back as I am new to the forums (still less than 10 responses). However, yes the collet/chuck works and it does have the locking lever. The nut that the lever locks onto is also there, as new.
To answer your other question, my goal was to have the router fixed for my workshop, but I don't think I will be able to find the complete armature part unless I break another working router. IMO these routers are decent pieces of equipment, and I would love to find a good home for it as I am not able to fix the copper plate myself. IF you think you can use it for parts for yours, let me know. You might be able to fix up my unit too and have two in working condition? As I said, I am only asking what I paid for it ($12) at a local garage sale, plus the shipping. Let me know if you want it. We can exchange emails as I cannot use PM, I can send you pics.
Regards,
Kris


----------



## kitajib (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a 315.17380 and am looking for the cable between the trigger handle and the motor switch (part 65) on the Sears diagram. The hard cover on my cable is broken and the trigger no longer disengages the motor switch. (i.e. the motor is always on. Sears repair has this part discontinued and I have gone to the local repair center with no liuck. I would be willing to buy the part or a non-working 315.17370 or 315.17370 for the right price. Thanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

kitajib said:


> I have a 315.17380 and am looking for the cable between the trigger handle and the motor switch (part 65) on the Sears diagram. The hard cover on my cable is broken and the trigger no longer disengages the motor switch. (i.e. the motor is always on. Sears repair has this part discontinued and I have gone to the local repair center with no liuck. I would be willing to buy the part or a non-working 315.17370 or 315.17370 for the right price. Thanks


Welcome to the router forum, Bob

Thank you for joining us

I hope you find what you seek..


----------



## K31Swiss (May 22, 2012)

*Electrical switch 2-606583-01 for Craftsman 315.17380*

Replacement electrical switch is no longer available, part no. 2-606583-01. I needed a replacement and found one that works. Shipping and minimum kills you on small orders. I purchased several extra and soldered the 2" pigtails onto the switch to make it a direct replacement. 

I have several left and will sell them for $11 each first class USPS delivery included.


----------



## dond31 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Need Switch for my Craftsman router*



K31Swiss said:


> Replacement electrical switch is no longer available, part no. 2-606583-01. I needed a replacement and found one that works. Shipping and minimum kills you on small orders. I purchased several extra and soldered the 2" pigtails onto the switch to make it a direct replacement.
> 
> I have several left and will sell them for $11 each first class USPS delivery included.


Need Sears part # 2-606 583-01 (Cherry switch E62)
Sears parts led me to you
Craftsman 315.17380
Please contact me. (gdevine @devinetimes.com)
George D. Devine:laugh:
403 Coolidge Ave
Washington Township Nj 07676


----------



## blo.gun (Jul 17, 2012)

K31Swiss, 
Have any left? I need one for my router model: 31517380.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

blo.gun said:


> K31Swiss,
> Have any left? I need one for my router model: 31517380.


Welcome to the forum,Bert


----------



## dond31 (Jul 15, 2012)

Bob, K31 swiss
Please contact me.

[email protected]
Want to buy a switch from you


----------



## dond31 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Reply to K31Swiss re electrical switch*



K31Swiss said:


> Replacement electrical switch is no longer available, part no. 2-606583-01. I needed a replacement and found one that works. Shipping and minimum kills you on small orders. I purchased several extra and soldered the 2" pigtails onto the switch to make it a direct replacement.
> 
> I have several left and will sell them for $11 each first class USPS delivery included.


=dond31
Please tell me how to order from you.
New to forum


----------



## jpedi (Aug 12, 2012)

*Same Problem here*



kitajib said:


> I have a 315.17380 and am looking for the cable between the trigger handle and the motor switch (part 65) on the Sears diagram. The hard cover on my cable is broken and the trigger no longer disengages the motor switch. (i.e. the motor is always on. Sears repair has this part discontinued and I have gone to the local repair center with no liuck. I would be willing to buy the part or a non-working 315.17370 or 315.17370 for the right price. Thanks


Did you ever find a source for a replacement or an interchange from a different model that will work? I have the same model with the cable broken at the motor end. I suppose I could put it in my table and rig a power switch on the side, but it's better for general use than the one I have in the table now, so I would like to get it it back into service.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## kitajib (Jan 5, 2011)

I found a used 315.17380 on eBay. I would go to eBay and set your account to notify you if one becomes available. It may take some time, but they do show up.


----------



## jpedi (Aug 12, 2012)

kitajib said:


> I found a used 315.17380 on eBay. I would go to eBay and set your account to notify you if one becomes available. It may take some time, but they do show up.


Yeah, that might be my best bet. Maybe I'll get lucky and find one cheap with a good cable and bad something else.

Thanks.


----------



## blo.gun (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, success. Found the switch at radio shack. Disguised a bit because instead of a single tiny white button that the trigger cable must contact (or release in this case), it has a metal tab that extends out of the switch body and acts to press the button. In other words, the switch can be used by contacting the surface anywhere across the metal tab instead of precisely on the white button. 

Anyway, $3 at radio shack! Also, comes with two phases out of the switch, one completes curcuit when tab is pressed, the other when depressed (latter being the one we need here i believe, its been a while). Mutlimeter will tell you which is which. 

Same switch design exactly. Craftsman simply removed the other tab. If you look closely at the back of the original switch you'll see the cut tab.

Simple solder job on the original wires...and good as new!


----------



## motzart (Feb 1, 2011)

*Router 315.17380*

If you decide not to use your router anymore. I would be interested in purchasing the router from you or just the momentary contact switch. Email me directly at [email protected]. I have restored the router and all I need is a momentary contact switch. Let me know. Thanks Larry


----------



## paulkamprath (Oct 17, 2013)

*Do you still have any of these switches left?*



K31Swiss said:


> Replacement electrical switch is no longer available, part no. 2-606583-01. I needed a replacement and found one that works. Shipping and minimum kills you on small orders. I purchased several extra and soldered the 2" pigtails onto the switch to make it a direct replacement.
> 
> I have several left and will sell them for $11 each first class USPS delivery included.


Mine went bad today. Please contact me.

paulkamprath at gmail dot com


----------



## paulkamprath (Oct 17, 2013)

*NTE 54-417 switch*

I found this switch sold by Radio Shack on Ebay for $3.24 + tax with free shipping. 
"NTE54-417 - Switch Subminiature Snap-Action SPDT 10-Amps #:54-417" I think it is probably the one mentioned above.

cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400593201587

It is the same size, amperage and has the same locating holes as the original. It has a lever over the switch that might need to be removed, but I think it will work with the lever. I haven't tried it in the router yet. It also has a 3rd terminal that might need to be removed. You can see where it was removed from the original, but if it doesn't interfere with anything when I test fit it, I'll probably leave it. The wires will also need to be soldered to the terminal as mentioned above. Hope this is helpful, Paul


----------



## RZJim (Jan 11, 2012)

Bob
If you still have these switches (Electrical switch 2-606583-01 for Craftsman 315.17380) I need two. Can you let me know? thanks Jim


----------



## K31Swiss (May 22, 2012)

RZJim said:


> Bob
> If you still have these switches (Electrical switch 2-606583-01 for Craftsman 315.17380) I need two. Can you let me know? thanks Jim


I'm sorry but I have no more. The switch is made by Cherry and is an E62 series and appears to be obsolete now. 

There is a direct substitute listed on Digi-Key.

Go to the Digi-Key site, digkey dot com and search for E62-10A

I would post the link but this lame forum says I don't have enough postings.

Click on direct substitute link to get to the newer part or search for part number CH886-ND


Check your local RadioShack store before they go out of business and see if they have anything similar. They did carry them at one time.

Bob


----------



## RZJim (Jan 11, 2012)

Bob thanks for responding to this old thread. I think I located the same switches you identified. I have them at home right now. Cost about $2.25 apiece and $15 to ship. Using my memory - didn't the original switch have two stubs to attach the wire to and the new switch has three? Which two did you connect to? Any chance you have a picture?Thanks Jim


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

K31Swiss said:


> I would post the link but this lame forum says I don't have enough postings.
> 
> Bob


Just for point of information Bob, "this lame forum" has that 10 post rule to prevent/reduce the number of spammers that would otherwise come in and flood us with useless posts attempting to sell, or worse. I'm sorry you don't agree with it, but it's proven quite effective.


----------



## cabokid (May 18, 2017)

K31Swiss said:


> Replacement electrical switch is no longer available, part no. 2-606583-01. I needed a replacement and found one that works. Shipping and minimum kills you on small orders. I purchased several extra and soldered the 2" pigtails onto the switch to make it a direct replacement.
> 
> I have several left and will sell them for $11 each first class USPS delivery included.


Bob,
Re: router switch 2-606583+01
Its been a couple of years since you posted this. Do you still have any of these switches left?

Steve


----------



## Lopaka (Nov 18, 2017)

K31Swiss said:


> Replacement electrical switch is no longer available, part no. 2-606583-01. I needed a replacement and found one that works. Shipping and minimum kills you on small orders. I purchased several extra and soldered the 2" pigtails onto the switch to make it a direct replacement.
> 
> I have several left and will sell them for $11 each first class USPS delivery included.


Do you still have some switches left. I need 1 for my router.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Lopaka said:


> Do you still have some switches left. I need 1 for my router.


The last time either Swiss or Jim were on the forum was in 2015. You might still be able to PM them but you'll need 10 posts first to use that feature.


----------



## casey123 (Dec 14, 2017)

K31Swiss said:


> Replacement electrical switch is no longer available, part no. 2-606583-01. I needed a replacement and found one that works. Shipping and minimum kills you on small orders. I purchased several extra and soldered the 2" pigtails onto the switch to make it a direct replacement.
> 
> I have several left and will sell them for $11 each first class USPS delivery included.


Do you still have any switches available?


----------



## infoneedy1 (Apr 15, 2018)

K31Swiss said:


> Replacement electrical switch is no longer available, part no. 2-606583-01. I needed a replacement and found one that works. Shipping and minimum kills you on small orders. I purchased several extra and soldered the 2" pigtails onto the switch to make it a direct replacement.
> 
> I have several left and will sell them for $11 each first class USPS delivery included.


I also need the replacement switch that you have posted should you still have them available.(Electrical switch 2-606583-01 for Craftsman 315.17380). Please contact me.
Thanks,
infoneedy1


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

mountain monkey said:


> Thank you gentlemen. I'm defininitely not using it anymore as it's not safe; thanks for the concern. Bob, the part I'm needing is key#37 on the IPB (schematic). I don't know if the collet #32 that I think you're talking about actually includes #37. I talked to a representative at my local area Sears store, but I believe he was kind of new to the department. At any rate, I'll look into it a bit more. Thanks again.
> 
> Josh


They are all "new to it" When you call, some totally non tech oriented clerk looks at the same manual you have and probably still knows less about it than you do. This is the basic problem buying power tools from s department store. There is no knowledgeable tech support at Sears and there never has been. That Router is made by Ryobi (Vendor code 315).

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow, 10 years after I first started this thread...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nothing ever totally dies here. It’s still in here somewhere.


----------



## Bkpigs (May 6, 2018)

*And still helpfull*

I just came across this thread today when my switch went out. Put E26-10A in Ebay and I have two on the way to fix my grandpa's old router.

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## fx300tech (Feb 8, 2019)

K31Swiss said:


> Replacement electrical switch is no longer available, part no. 2-606583-01. I needed a replacement and found one that works. Shipping and minimum kills you on small orders. I purchased several extra and soldered the 2" pigtails onto the switch to make it a direct replacement.
> 
> I have several left and will sell them for $11 each first class USPS delivery included.


I would like to purchase one or two of P/N 2-606583-01 if you still have them available. Please let me know how to get you the money.
Thanks, Russ


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Russ; I checked and Bob hasn't posted a comment since 2015...
Unlikely that he'll see your request. Maybe Charles or one of the other moderators can try and e-mail him???


----------



## fx300tech (Feb 8, 2019)

*fx300tech*



K31Swiss said:


> Replacement electrical switch is no longer available, part no. 2-606583-01. I needed a replacement and found one that works. Shipping and minimum kills you on small orders. I purchased several extra and soldered the 2" pigtails onto the switch to make it a direct replacement.
> 
> I have several left and will sell them for $11 each first class USPS delivery included.


K31Swiss,
Do you have any more built up switched ready to sell?
Thanks, russ


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll try sending him a PM. He might get it provided he hasn't changed email address since 2015.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I went back a page to find his post so I could PM him and he said that he had no more of those switches but he gave the info to get a replacement:

There is a direct substitute listed on Digi-Key.

Go to the Digi-Key site, digkey dot com and search for E62-10A

I would post the link but this lame forum says I don't have enough postings.

Click on direct substitute link to get to the newer part or search for part number CH886-ND


----------



## Al Harris (Aug 4, 2021)

K31Swiss said:


> *Electrical switch 2-606583-01 for Craftsman 315.17380*
> 
> Replacement electrical switch is no longer available, part no. 2-606583-01. I needed a replacement and found one that works. Shipping and minimum kills you on small orders. I purchased several extra and soldered the 2" pigtails onto the switch to make it a direct replacement.
> 
> I have several left and will sell them for $11 each first class USPS delivery included.


Seeing as how this was 9 years ago I doubt you have any of those switches left but do you have the part number for the switch that you used to replace the 2-606583-01...? I have the 315.17380 router, too, and the switch finally went belly-up...! Thanks for any info that you can give me on the replacement switch.


----------



## Al Harris (Aug 4, 2021)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I went back a page to find his post so I could PM him and he said that he had no more of those switches but he gave the info to get a replacement:
> 
> There is a direct substitute listed on Digi-Key.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info and you can buy just one from DigiKey Electronics...!
The price is $2.39 plus shipping so I got one for $8.03 including tax & shipping...!
Yay, my router will work again...!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, this demonstrates the value of some of the old posts. DigiKey Electronics, DigiKey Electronics Home


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Al Harris


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum @Al Harris , glad we were able to help...


----------

